# Eating in a Fursuit!?



## Riyeko (Apr 25, 2010)

I see pictures and youtube videos of fursuiters doing it all the time.
Tipping a 20 oz or eating french fries.
I can see how the french fries would work, if you shove them through the heads mouth far enough, but a 20oz soda??
Wouldnt it get all over the place??

Someone, give me some tips here lol


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Fay V (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Apr 25, 2010)

Alot of it depends on how the fursuit head is made. Obviously those that do not have movable jaws are completely out for eating, but may allow for a straw.  Those who allow for a movable jaw, however, can allow one to open the mouth enough to get food to the wearer's mouth.  As far as what is eaten, it depends on the length of your muzzle and the size of your real mouth.


----------



## ilobmirt (Apr 25, 2010)

Fursuiters get their nutrients via... osmosis. Doncha' know? ;3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Mine has an open mouth, with a breathing hole far inside hidden behind the buck teeth, so I can drink through a straw.


----------



## Alex_Dachshund (Apr 26, 2010)

I personally would just take my fursuit head off, lot easier that way for me @_@'


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


>



I want to see a panda fursuiter do that now.


----------



## Flarveon (Apr 26, 2010)

I eat in suit, I take the paws off to do it though, and with sodas, my jaw on the suit is able to be unhinged, but it still moves when I talk, so it opens wide enough for cans and bottles without straws, but I still use them to be careful.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Apr 26, 2010)

just have a long straw


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

from the videos on youtube, how about Long Pixie sticks for a good sugar rush?


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> from the videos on youtube, how about Long Pixie sticks for a good sugar rush?


The last thing we need are even more hyper furries running around. :c


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


>


o murrrrrr



Rainwulf said:


> from the videos on youtube, how about Long Pixie  sticks for a good sugar rush?


It's really cocaine.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

How about this, You don't stuff yer fat faces for the short time yer in yer suits.

Fuck! You aint gonna starve in a few fucking hours!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> How about this, You don't stuff yer fat faces for the short time yer in yer suits.
> 
> Fuck! You aint gonna starve in a few fucking hours!


What if you get thirsty? D:


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Take the motherfucking head off! Goddamn it you lazy bastards! I don't see children at cons, if yer worried about mentally scaring them or some bullshit. Dumb asses got to learn Mr. Fuzzles is really a ugly man in a suit at some god damned point.



Stupid shits... Damn.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Take the motherfucking head off! Goddamn it you lazy bastards! I don't see children at cons, if yer worried about mentally scaring them or some bullshit. Dumb asses got to learn Mr. Fuzzles is really a ugly man in a suit at some god damned point.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid shits... Damn.


You sure are passionate about this.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Because ya'll are solving a problem that has one simple answer! This is mind boggling retarded!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Because ya'll are solving a problem that has one simple answer! This is mind boggling retarded!


Because serious business is serious business.


----------



## Alex_Dachshund (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Take the motherfucking head off! Goddamn it you lazy bastards!



Agreed, like I said in an earlier post, I would just take my head off to eat or drink something instead of trying to slide a straw through the mouth.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

A lot of people don't like to take the head off outside of the headless lounge. I can't really explain this though, as I've never been to a con, let alone be in a fursuit.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 4, 2010)

The actors who played the Daleks found a solution in 1967.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 4, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> A lot of people don't like to take the head off outside of the headless lounge. I can't really explain this though, as I've never been to a con, let alone be in a fursuit.


 
Most fursuiters in cons take on the personalities of their fursonas and don't like to be out of character so they usually like to keep their heads on in public.


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Most fursuiters in cons take on the personalities of their fursonas and don't like to be out of character so they usually like to keep their heads on in public.



Don't eat in a fursuit. If you don't want to take off the head in the _headless_ lounge, than do this:

Fursuiter 1: "Hey, everybody! How bout we take our heads off in the pisser instead!"
Fursuiter 2: "Well, that'd be fucking wonderful!"


----------



## Riyeko (May 4, 2010)

Geeze you guys... first im bombarded with weird pictures and then someone screaming about how its totally stupid not to take a head off outside the headless lounge.

But thanks for the input.. i just usually see fursuiters tipping a coke into the fursuit head and just.. I know the bottle doesnt reach that far down there... ive never worn a fursuit so im not sure "where" youre mouth is via the heads mouth, but hey.. *shrug*


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ChickODee116#p/u/5/1NOsO7nvjr8
movable jaws
...
..
dont ask about the vid >>'


----------



## Zrcalo (May 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> from the videos on youtube, how about Long Pixie sticks for a good sugar rush?



no no... you've got it wrong. you're supposed to sniff that stuff up properly.


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha...I read this as: "Eating a fursuit." I facepalmed and thought....vorephiles. x.x


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Hahaha...I read this as: "Eating a fursuit." I facepalmed and thought....vorephiles. x.x



Are there any rodent fursuiters?


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Are there any rodent fursuiters?



I've seen a few. The ones whose names I can remember are Rattus and Squeaky.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I've seen a few. The ones whose names I can remember are Rattus and Squeaky.



Will they allow me to eat them?


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Will they allow me to eat them?


 
You could try but, for some reason a few of the dragons get really pissed  when furs try to eat the rodents.:neutral:


----------



## Oovie (May 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I want to see a panda fursuiter do that now.


I know what I'd be using to eat with then.


----------

